#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм и наука >  > > >  >  >  Наука о негативе в буддийских медитациях

## Georgiy

Уже почти 40 лет Дж. Кабат-Зинн сотоварищи совершенствует сансару, улучшает качество жизни людей, в т.ч. и в онкоцентрах, внедряя сначала в медицину, а потом везде и всюду MBSR и его ответвления. Они так разошлись, причем не только в США, но также и в той части мира, где ценят жизнь как таковую, что стали говорить о «нации медитации» и призывать буддистов перестать морщиться и начать сотрудничать, дабы не остаться на пыльной обочине истории. Этот успех не остался без внимания надзирающих органов и пару лет назад правительственный регулятор США качества научных исследований уже во второй раз обратил на них внимание и заметил, что среди 18 000 научных исследований по их тематике он нашел только 47 приличных, т.е. высокого научного качества. 

Это ни разу не остановило ученых, исследующих буддийские медитации, и они некоторое время назад проявили экстраординарную инциативу. После почти 40 лет акцентирования всяческой пользы от медитации пора поговорить и о ее негативных сторонах. Этот проект называется «Многообразие созерцательного опыта» (Varieties of contamplative experience, VCE)
https://www.mindandlife.org/the-cont...investigation/

Вот цель проекта




> While contemplative science research has explored the myriad ways that contemplative practices may enhance human flourishing, very little is known about individual differences and under what conditions contemplative practices produce less than ideal, or even harmful effects. In order to maximize the potential of contemplative practices to enhance human flourishing and alleviate human suffering, a comprehensive map of all outcomes—both positive and negative—is needed.


Как видно из ссылки он только на начальной стадии и в плане публикаций речь идет только о ее подготовке




> In time, we also expect to invite select participants to contribute to a “handbook” of contemplative experiences—a resource guide providing 1) rich descriptions of each phenomenological category from the VCE study; 2) perspectives from teachers, clinicians and scholars about potential causes and frameworks for understanding; and 3) practical remedies and management strategies. Such a diagnostic manual for meditation teachers and retreat staff could potentially be one of the most valuable outcomes of the VCE study.


Кое-что они, конечно, уже накопали:




> qualitative analysis of interviews with 30 meditation teachers and 60 practitioners from across Theravada, Zen, and Tibetan Buddhist traditions have thus far yielded 57 phenomenological categories of experiences, including changes in cognitive, perceptual, affective, somatic, sense of self, and social domains. However, while we now have a phenomenology of difficult meditation experiences, we have little understanding of what causes them or how they can be managed or avoided.


Финансирует этот прорывной проект, как его оценивают сами исследователи, институт ЕСДЛ
https://www.mindandlife.org/varela-awards/

еще почитаю и продолжу.

----------

Балдинг (26.11.2016), Дубинин (20.11.2016)

----------


## Georgiy

VCE - это вроде бы переименованный проект "The Dark Night Project", который сделала Willoughby Britton, an assistant professor of psychiatry and human behavior at Brown University Medical School.
http://www.andrewholecek.com/dark-side-to-meditation/

Она - первая в перечне участников VCE в уже упомянутом блоге MLI
https://www.mindandlife.org/the-cont...investigation/

но в ее кратчайшем био в блоге MLI "The Dark Night Project" не указан... Согласно автору статьи по первой ссылке она сделала не просто академический проект, но еще учредила Cheetah House, "место, куда восстанавливающиеся медитаторы могут прийти, чтобы исцелиться". Сайт Cheetah House почему-то не работает
http://cheetahhouse.org

но доступна его страница в FB
https://www.facebook.com/Cheetah-House-108383069235890/

по крайней мере пока или все еще... Ссылку на первую статью я нашел именно в FB, там также есть ссылка на статью ВВС
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/arti...tion-dangerous

в ней описаны жуткие случаи, включая самоубийство. Конечно, в статье ВВС не приведены результаты судебного процесса, в результате которого было показано, что имярек покончил с собой именно из-за регулярной практики MBSR. Это невозможно сделать, но тем не менее практики медитаций кончают с собой или пытаются это сделать. Рискну высказать предположение, что есть люди, генетически склонные к самоубийству, в течение жизни соответствующая программа может активироваться, а может и нет. По каким-то причинам практика медитации (пишу "медитации" без указания конкретных техник, т.к. такие сообщения есть из совершенно разных источников) или сопутствующие ей переживания могут активировать соответствующие генетические программы. Некий "выход стрессов".

Тот факт, что незатейливые и естественные техники медитаций (осознание дыхания, ощущений тела) работают на уровне ДНК, показан за подписью лауреата нобелевки по физиологии и медицине и Ко на материале проекта Шаматха, соответствующий результат опубликован в научной литературе. Так что медитация "достает" до ДНК, это факт.

----------


## Крымский

> Тот факт, что незатейливые и естественные техники медитаций (осознание дыхания, ощущений тела) работают на уровне ДНК, показан за подписью лауреата нобелевки по физиологии и медицине и Ко на материале проекта Шаматха, соответствующий результат опубликован в научной литературе. Так что медитация "достает" до ДНК, это факт.


Нет, не факт. Статью покажите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Georgiy

В FB Cheetah House есть ссылка на статью оксфордского центра mindfulness

*Is mindfulness safe?*



> The practice of mindfulness has many benefits; how can we ensure it is safe?


http://www.oxfordmindfulness.org/is-mindfulness-safe/

Лет 10 назад на психфаке Оксфорда была введена 2-хлетняя специализация по технике внимательности. Это означает, что ее польза признана не только многочисленными энтузиастами, но и на институциональном уровне. Оксфорд выпускает психологов, специалистов по практике внимательности. Эта статья показывает, что наличие рисков в практике внимательности полностью признано, обсуждается соотношение полезность/риск. В качестве «точки отсчета» взяты физические упражнения, для которых достаточно хорошо изучены и полезность, и риски. В частности, отмечаются смертельные случаи вследствие сердечных приступов, вызванных перегрузками во время тренировок. Вывод:




> Experts have reached a consensus that physical exercise, when it’s done carefully, has numerous important benefits and prevents much more harm than it causes. The risks, though potentially serious, can be substantially reduced through consideration of three important factors: the intensity of the exercise, the vulnerability of the person, and the quality of the instruction.


Отмеченные в статье риски практики внимательности




> we have very little scientific information about the potential risks of mindfulness practice. Descriptions are emerging of problems brought on by mindfulness practice, including panic, depression, and anxiety. In some more extreme cases, mania and psychotic symptoms have been reported. These problems seem to be rare, but nonetheless significant, and require further investigation and guidance.


Специальная психологическая терминология, учитывающая и суицид




> In psychological treatment research, harm, adverse events and risk are defined as follows:
> 
> Harm is defined as a sustained deterioration in a person’s functioning that is caused by the treatment programme (Duggan et al, 2014), or an outcome that is damaging, injurious, or worse than it would have been in the absence of treatment (Dimidjian & Hollon, 2010).
> 
> Serious Adverse events are specific occurrences, such as hospitalizations or suicide attempts; they might be caused by the programme, or they might be unrelated to the programme. For example, some patients with severe depression kill themselves during a course of treatment, but this does not necessarily mean that the treatment caused the suicide. In clinical trials, an independent committee evaluates the causes of adverse events and judges whether the events are attributable to the treatment(s) being studied.
> 
> Risk is the likelihood that particular adverse events will occur if the programme is undertaken.


Терминология и исходные посылки статьи обозначены, в связи с практикой внимательности упоминаются и вред, и неблагоприятные события, по поводу последних, например, читаем




> Research on serious adverse events and harm from such programmes is just beginning. In trials where the population of clients are well defined and the mindfulness teachers well trained, preliminary research suggests there is no evidence of harm (Kuyken, Warren et al. & Dalgleish, 2016). Adverse events occasionally occur, but have not been attributable to participation in the mindfulness programme. However extensive qualitative research suggests that people do experience difficulties and challenges with their practice, and that learning to manage these difficult experiences can be empowering (Allen, Bromley, Kuyken, & Sonnenberg, 2009; Malpass et al., 2012).


Желающих ознакомиться со статьей и ее выводами более подробно, отсылаю к источнику.

----------


## Georgiy

> Нет, не факт. Статью покажите, пожалуйста.


проект Шаматха, статья
http://shamatha.org/node/68

Blackburn, E.H. - это лауреат нобелевки по физиологии и медицине, которую она получила за теломеразу, о ней и идет речь с статье

----------

Балдинг (26.11.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> проект Шаматха, статья
> http://shamatha.org/node/68
> 
> Blackburn, E.H. - это лауреат нобелевки по физиологии и медицине, которую она получила за теломеразу, о ней и идет речь с статье


Статью уже убрали, но я найду её все равно, спасибо  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Blackburn, E.H. - это лауреат нобелевки по физиологии и медицине, которую она получила за теломеразу, о ней и идет речь с статье





> This is the first study to link meditation and positive psychological change with telomerase activity. *Although we did not measure baseline telomerase activity*, the data suggest that increases in perceived control and decreases in negative affectivity contributed to an increase in telomerase activity, with implications for telomere length and immune cell longevity. Further, Purpose in Life is influenced by meditative practice and directly affects both perceived control and negative emotionality, affecting telomerase activity directly as well as indirectly.


Вы ошибочно интерпретируете выводы и значение статьи, похоже.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.11.2016)

----------


## Georgiy

> Статью уже убрали, но я найду её все равно, спасибо


да, не проверил, странно, что нет ее...




> Вы ошибочно интерпретируете выводы и значение статьи, похоже.


почему?

вы, кстати, не указали, где взяли цитату

----------


## Крымский

> почему?
> вы, кстати, не указали, где взяли цитату


Это CONCLUSIONS на PubMed у статьи такие.
Я же саму статью не успел еще прочитать.

----------


## Georgiy

> Это CONCLUSIONS на PubMed у статьи такие.
> Я же саму статью не успел еще прочитать.


когда прочитаете, то объясните, почему я ошибся в интерпретациях выводов и значении статьи, с вашей точки зрения?

----------


## Крымский

> когда прочитаете, то объясните, почему я ошибся в интерпретациях выводов и значении статьи, с вашей точки зрения?


Дык, в выводах указывается, что на обмен веществ влияет медитация, что вполне очевидно.
Про ДНК нет ни слова.

----------


## Georgiy

> Дык, в выводах указывается, что на обмен веществ влияет медитация, что вполне очевидно.
> Про ДНК нет ни слова.


а почему  даже в названии статьи акцентирована активность теломеразы, если главное - это обмен веществ, то зачем она нужна?

----------


## Крымский

> а почему  даже в названии статьи акцентирована активность теломеразы, если главное - это обмен веществ, то зачем она нужна?


Так теломераза это фермент же, в экспрессии генов участвует.
Я так подозреваю, что там внутри про рак и попытки использовать медитацию при работе с пациентами.
Т.е. тоже, что и у Кабат-Зинна, но с другой стороны.

----------


## Georgiy

> Так теломераза это фермент же, в экспрессии генов участвует.


это вы где прочитали, что теломераза участвует в экспрессии генов?




> Я так подозреваю, что там внутри про рак и попытки использовать медитацию при работе с пациентами. Т.е. тоже, что и у Кабат-Зинна, но с другой стороны.


Серьезно? В проекте Шаматха участвуют раковые больные и с ними проводилось это исследование в соавторстве с Блэкберн?

----------


## Крымский

> это вы где прочитали, что теломераза участвует в экспрессии генов?


А она не участвует? А как же тогда на клетку влияет?  :Smilie: 




> Серьезно? В проекте Шаматха участвуют раковые больные и с ними проводилось это исследование в соавторстве с Блэкберн?


Не знаю, но Кабат-Зинн терапию раковых больных предлагал медитативную.
Подозреваю, что Блэкберн пытается объяснить, как она может работать, влияя на теломеразу.
Но статью, повторяю, я прочитать еще не успел  :Smilie:

----------


## Georgiy

Я что-то не вижу слова "рак" в названии статьи, если бы в ней речь шла о раке, то это слово было бы в названии - в этом нет никаких сомнений. Вообще я читал ее несколько лет назад.

----------


## Крымский

> Я что-то не вижу слова "рак" в названии статьи, если бы в ней речь шла о раке, то это слово было бы в названии - в этом нет никаких сомнений. Вообще я читал ее несколько лет назад.


Дык, теломераза ответственна за свойства печальные раковых клеток.

----------


## Georgiy

> А она не участвует? А как же тогда на клетку влияет?


вы не ответили, откуда вы взяли, что теломераза участвует в экспрессии генов




> Дык, теломераза ответственна за свойства печальные раковых клеток.


а это вы откуда взяли?

----------


## Крымский

> вы не ответили, откуда вы взяли, что теломераза участвует в экспрессии генов


Э-э, теломераза это обратная транскриптаза, вроде, по определению. 




> а это вы откуда взяли?


Так из работы Блэкберн же, вроде!  :Smilie:

----------


## Georgiy

> Так из работы Блэкберн же, вроде!


вы вроде бы читали заключение статьи, цитату оттуда привели, из которой сделали вывод, что я ошибся в интерпретации ее выводов и значения, в этом заключении есть упоминание о раке?




> Э-э, теломераза это обратная транскриптаза, вроде, по определению.


и что?

----------


## Georgiy

Недавно закончился семинар, посвященный диалогу нейронауки и буддизма, среди его участников W. Britton и J.R. Lindahl, со-директора проекта VCE.  Только из названия семинара видна острота ситуации, с точки зрения его участников. 
http://icls.columbia.edu/wp-content/...-abstracts.pdf

*Beyond the Hype: "Buddhism and Neuroscience" in a New Key* 
11 November 2016, Columbia University




> Over the past three decades, since the creation of the Mind and Life Institute in the 80s under the auspices of the Dalai Lama and the neurobiologist Francisco Varela, a series of conferences have introduced the idea of a convergence between Buddhism and neuroscience. Neuroscientists have been particularly interested in the possible neural correlates of Buddhist meditation, and their experiments have contributed to the current popularity of Mindfulness and derived techniques, such as "Mindfulness-Based Stress Reduction." Apart from meditation, a number of important issues, such as notions of self and non-self, or Buddhist ethics and neuroethics, have been discussed. Yet, because of the media attention and a desire to reach consensus, problems and disagreements between the two fields have sometimes been ignored or downplayed, and the conversation has been limited to certain forms of Buddhist thought and practice. The time has come to move "beyond the hype" and to engage in a broader and more critical discussion.


Презентация результатов научных исследований по MBSR в СМИ была оценена как “the hype” в уже упоминавшемся здесь интервью, которое L.Heuman (журналисткий грант от фонда Темплтона за освещение взаимоотношений науки и буддизма) взяла у Catherine Kerr

*Catherine Kerr “Don’t believe in the hype”, interview with L. Heuman*
https://tricycle.org/trikedaily/dont-believe-hype/ 

В начале интервью L. Heuman представила Catherine Kerr




> Assistant Professor of Medicine and Family Medicine at Brown University, Kerr directs translational neuroscience for Brown’s Contemplative Studies Initiative and leads a mindfulness research program at Providence’s Miriam Hospital. She takes no issue with the value of mindfulness practice; Kerr has personally reaped enormous benefit from Mindfulness-based Stress Reduction (MBSR) in a two-decade-long battle with cancer, and as a researcher she has studied the beneficial effects MBSR has had on others.


Видно, что Керр не только исследовала, но и сама практиковала MBSR на фоне собственного рака. Проблема, таким образом, в строгости обоснования описываемой СМИ  полезности MBSR. Керр играла неординарную роль в исследованиях медитаций: она была участницей 30-ого диалога ученых с ЕСДЛ (2015), в ее память и честь учреждена премия  Catherine Kerr Award for Courageous and Compassionate Science. 


Название доклада  W. В. Brittion, J. R. Lindahl перекликается с названием семинара

*Research Beyond the Hype: A Mixed-Methods Study of Meditation Related Difficulties in Buddhist  Practitioners* 

Как видно из названия, а также из абстракта, речь идет о проблемах в практике медитации, а не о строгости обоснования полезности MBSR. 

Для данной темы этот семинар, кмк, важен тем, что он обозначает еще один момент в исследованиях медитации.  Успех MBSR был бы не возможен без поддержки ученых (число работ - 18000 - говорит само за себя), но в то же время отмечается про-буддийский уклон нейронауки в ее диалоге с буддизмом. Со-директора VCE интересуются возможностью бескомпромиссного продолжения исследований. Что конкретно это означает, покажет будущее...

----------


## Georgiy

В этом семинаре принимал участие очень известный человек, М. Рикард, как он себя назвал "scientific monk" (с одной стороны, он делал PhD под руководством, если я правильно помню, лауреата нобелевки по биологии, а с другой стороны - монах). Его доклад: "What It Means to be a ‘Scientific Monk’"  Он отметил, что диалог науки и буддизма не только об идеях, но и о людях. Он как раз и есть такой человек, на котором буддизм с наукой пересеклись.
http://icls.columbia.edu/wp-content/...-abstracts.pdf

Самое интересное начинается прямо с шапки абстракта его доклада, которая стандартно состоит из названия, ФИО и места работы. Место работы у него такое: "the Mind and Life Institute, and Western Esotericism". Последние 2 слова производят странное впечатление. Но мало этого, объясняя значение термина "scientific monk" он пишет




> What does the term precisely refer to? In this talk, I will analyse Matthieu Ricard’s personal and intellectual trajectory, his understanding of science and of Buddhism, and his specific contributions to the Mind and Life Institute. I will show that his worldview – and that of the Mind and Life Institute, composed of like-minded individuals from the same socio-cultural background – actually is a contemporary rewording of 19th century western esoteric traditions.


М. Рикарду, PhD по биологии и буддийскому монаху, мало науки и буддизма и он впал в ересь западного эзотеризма 19-ого века, да еще утверждает, что в институте ЕСДЛ таких много. 

Тушите свет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Пока люди не нашли - они ищут. Как и Вы. Каждый пытается встроить новую информацию в уже сложившееся мировоззрение. Вот и происходит коллекционирование заблуждений. Это обычное дело. Так и работает ум.

----------

Монферран (17.12.2016), Шуньшунь (16.12.2016)

----------


## Georgiy

Информация о Матью Рикраде из Вики. Папа оказался известным французским философом, а мама - монахиней тибетского буддизма и художницей. Однако, крутой замес... Кроме этого докторская по молгенетике под руководством лауреата нобелевки, ну и буддийские учителя наивысшего ранга, опять же французский переводчик ЕСДЛ, несколько книг, бестселлеры.  

Мягко говоря, очень не простой чел.




> *Life*
> 
> Born in Aix-les-Bains, Savoie, France, he is the son of the late Jean-François Revel (born Jean-François Ricard), a renowned French philosopher. His mother is the lyrical abstractionist painter and Tibetan Buddhist nun Yahne Le Toumelin. Matthieu Ricard grew up among the personalities and ideas of French intellectual circles.[1]
> Ricard worked for a Ph.D. degree in molecular genetics at the Pasteur Institute under French Nobel Laureate François Jacob. After completing his doctoral thesis in 1972, Ricard decided to forsake his scientific career and concentrate on the practice of Tibetan Buddhism.[2]
> 
> Ricard lived in the Himalayas studying with the Kangyur Rinpoche and some other great masters of that tradition and became the close student and attendant of Dilgo Khyentse Rinpoche until Rinpoche's death in 1991. Since then, Ricard has dedicated his activities to fulfilling Khyentse Rinpoche’s vision.[3]
> 
> Ricard has been called the "happiest person in the world" by several popular media.[4][5][6] Matthieu Ricard was a volunteer subject in a study performed at the University of Wisconsin–Madison on happiness, scoring significantly above the average of hundreds of volunteers.[5]
> 
> ...

----------


## Georgiy

Проект, обозначенный в первом сообщении темы, продолжает развиваться и месяц назад прошла конференция, которая обозначена на ФБ страничке таинственного Cheetah House W. Britton, в котором она живет с восстанавливающимися после не вполне успешных буддийских медитаций и сайт которого так и не работает

*The Body, Emotion, and Trauma:  Contemplative Practice Across Cultures*
https://www.brown.edu/academics/huma...cross-cultures




> This conference brings together a group of scientists, clinicians, meditation teachers, and scholars from various academic disciplines to explore somatic and affective changes associated with Buddhist meditation.  Situating the practice of meditation in multiple cultural contexts in Asia and the West will allow us to examine how experiences are appraised in relationship to varying and occasionally conflicting sets of expectations, goals, and conceptual frameworks.  Given the increasingly widespread application of Buddhist-based practices such as “mindfulness meditation” in the West, we are particularly interested in seeing how unexpected, challenging, or difficult meditation experiences are situated in relation to  religious, scientific, and biomedical epistemologies, as well as the role of various social agents—practitioners, teachers, scientists, and clinicians—in ascribing meaning and value to particular experiences.


среди докладчиков видим знакомые "лица": Willoughby Britton, Brown University.

Желающие могут познакомиться с тезисами докладов

https://www.brown.edu/academics/huma...bstracts_3.pdf

*PS* Владимир Николаевич, это к вопросу о том, как некоторые равнодушны к себе и окружающим  :Smilie: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post784585

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> *PS* Владимир Николаевич, это к вопросу о том, как некоторые равнодушны к себе и окружающим 
> []


Вот это и лечится меттой\майтри, этого и небыло бы если б основа мотивации была заложена. А не тупо медить непонятно зачем, или для всяких мистических, трансцендентных, экзотерическик ( других заумных слов, что и не выговоришь) и прочих оторванных от пользы и блага целей. 

Просто ведь до банальности - практика нужна для того чтоб быть более счастливым или хотябы меньше  страдать и другим тем что рядом в этом помочь.  Когда есть эта наиважнейшая базовая мотивация, то если чтото идёт не так, то и остановишься вовремя и пересмотришь ошибки. Это важно, чтоб не практиковал, не только в созерцании.

Вообщем к уважаемому Тхере стоит прислушаться:
-... Некоторые думают, что метта — это лишь "разминка", заурядная практика для начинающих. Они хотят заниматься только випассаной! Это неправильное отношение, потому что метту практиковал перед достижением Ниббаны сам Будда... (с)

----------


## Georgiy

> Вот это и лечится меттой\майтри, этого и небыло бы если б основа мотивации была заложена. А не тупо медить непонятно зачем, или для всяких мистических, трансцендентных, экзотерическик ( других заумных слов, что и не выговоришь) и прочих оторванных от пользы и блага целей. 
> 
> Просто ведь до банальности - практика нужна для того чтоб быть более счастливым или хотябы меньше  страдать и другим тем что рядом в этом помочь. ...


Владимир Николаевич, предлагаю вам принять участие в следующей такой конференции и объяснить наконец этой амерской профессорне, что ни она, ни ее подопытные буддийские кролики, включая несколько десятков учителей буддийских медитаций разных направлений ну ни фига не смыслят ни в буддизме, ни в медитации.  :Smilie: 

Вот посмотрите до чего доходят эти амерские буддисты-ваджраянцы:




> Practitioners report being affected by energy flowing through their
> body, knots of pain, pressure or tension, and concurrent cognitive or affective changes. For many practitioners, when tension in the body or subtle body releases, there is a concurrent upwelling of emotionally charged content or traumatic memories. Practitioners reported emotional upwelling or reexperiencing of trauma during various Vajrayāna practices, including preliminaries, generation stage, and completion stage. How these somatic and affective experiences manifest, how they are appraised, and how they affect the practitioner’s ability to engage in Tantra depends upon many individual and interpersonal factors


цитата из тезисов доклада 

Jared Lindahl, PhD, Brown University Cogut Center for the Humanities

*“Bodily Energies and Emotional Traumas: Practice-Related Challenges Reported by Vajrayāna Buddhists in the West”*
https://www.brown.edu/academics/huma...bstracts_3.pdf

----------


## Georgiy

Посмотрите, W.Britton о чем говорит, ну ничего не смыслит в буддизме, медитации, в метте и любящей доброте

*“Meditation, the Body and Trauma: Neuroscientific Perspectives”*
https://www.brown.edu/academics/huma...bstracts_3.pdf




> Buddhist-derived contemplative practices, such as mindfulness meditation, are simultaneously being recommended as well as contra-indicated for individuals with a history of trauma. Case reports and controlled studies have documented that trauma-related experiences, such as intrusive memories (flashbacks) and dissociation can be successfully treated with or triggered by Buddhist-derived meditation practices. By drawing on the current neuroscientific models of both meditation and posttraumatic stress disorder, this talk will explore under what conditions contemplative practices may
> ameliorate or exacerbate traumatic symptomatology. The talk will focus on the balance between sensory (body) verses contextual autobiographical (narrative) processing, and why body focus (interoception) in particular may play a key role in traumatic memory formation and maintenance as well as healing.


вместо любящей доброты у нее какой-то интеросепсис на боди прысчиках в качестве средства освобождения от травмирующих переживаний!

----------


## Georgiy

Известный амерский графоман Кен Уилбер, которого некоторые отечественные переводчики и издатели почитают чуть ли не за гения (вслед за ничего не понимающем в буддизме Западом во главе с США), полагает, что давно назрел 4-й поворот Дхармы и что одна из его главных черт как раз в преодолении коренного недостатка буддизма (как и всех религий) - неспособности работать с индивидуальным травматическим опытом _мирян_
https://ipraktik.ru/inform/publishin...rning-new.html

если соединить приведенное выше мнение Бриттон с моими смутными воспоминаниями о структуре курса Гоенки по випассане  , то вырисовывается интересная картинка: сначала проработка травматического опыта посредством body focus и только после этого чел способен не на искусственную, насквозь придуманную "любящую доброту", а на нечто более аутентичное...

----------


## Georgiy

FB страница Cheetah House сообщила, что 




> The Cheetah House website can now be found here:
> https://www.brown.edu/research/labs/...ive-experience


исходный сайт был долгое время не доступен почему-то, по этой ссылке читаем




> *The Varieties of Contemplative Experience
> 
> Project Overview*
> 
> The Varieties of Contemplative Experience research project aims to improve our understanding of the range of experiences associated with the practice of meditation, the ways such experiences are interpreted by meditation practitioners and meditation teachers, and responses to experiences that are reported as unexpected, challenging, difficult, distressing, or impairing of functioning.
> 
> The study adopts a qualitative research methodology based in extensive semi-structured interviews with more than 60 Buddhist meditation practitioners and more than 30 Buddhist meditation experts (teachers and clinicians).


последняя публикация по проекту 2017 г доступна on-line

Lindahl, J., Fisher, N., Cooper, D., Rosen, R., and Britton, W. (2017). “The Varieties of Contemplative Experience: A Mixed-Methods Study of Meditation-Related Challenges in Western Buddhists.” PLOS ONE 12(5): e0176239 Full text

----------

